# Denny's Favourite 50



## dicko (5/5/14)

I did a bit of a search and it appears that there is not much on here about Denny's Favourite 50.

I had not used it until the other day when I made a starter and pitched it into a 1060 IPA.
It took off like a rocket and threw a krausen that would make many other yeasts jealous 
It is 1 1/2 days into the ferment and the SG has come from 1060 to 1030.

What are others findings with this yeast.
Is it clean?
Is it a good attenuator?
Does it drop bright?

The sample tastes great at this early stage.


----------



## Yob (5/5/14)

I never got round to getting any yet Dicko, but a couple of guys posted on it >HERE<


----------



## mckenry (5/5/14)

I used it to brew an IPA at 7%. I picked it for its ability to tolerate high alc. It dropped brilliantly clear, even though it is suggested it is a low floccer. Being an IPA I couldnt detect the yeast, but it did exactly what I wanted. Pity I didnt save any.....


----------



## Phoney (5/5/14)

I've bought a packet, and used it in IPA and APA's. Compared to 1272 (my previous goto american ale yeast) I think it finishes a bit lower and does so a bit quicker (3 days). It's great.

I've now got an APA (bordering IPA) on tap with with European Ale 1338 and I'm not sure if it's the recipe or the yeast, but it's so much maltier! Can't wait to brew with it again.


----------



## dicko (5/5/14)

The pack I used had a manufactured date of 29/01/2014 so was getting on a bit but when I smacked it I couldn't believe how quickly it swelled.

From the above so far, it seems to have good reports.
I may have to rethink my "go to" yeast for the pale ales in future.


----------



## manticle (5/5/14)

Used it in an apa, would definitely use it again.


----------



## warra48 (5/5/14)

I've used it in a number of brews, including an APA and consecutive batches of Brown Porter.
I particularly liked the results with the Porter, seems to leave more malt and body than US05 or its equivalent while still allowing the hops to come through.
It's a quick fermenter, and I had no trouble getting the beer to drop clear.


----------



## schrodinger (19/8/14)

Sorry to revive an old thread... I just used this yeast for an IPA, and had a different experience: it fermented *really *slowly and bottomed out at 1019 (from 1065 og) after 9 days. The packet was fairly recently manufactured and I made a healthy 2L starter, pitched near high krausen. I've been using Wyeast 1056 for IPAs, technique otherwise identical, and it's typically gone down to 1020 within 36 hours and bottomed out at 1012-1014 after 4 days or so.

Could just be a dud batch...


----------



## Dan Pratt (19/8/14)

schrodinger said:


> Sorry to revive an old thread... I just used this yeast for an IPA, and had a different experience: it fermented *really *slowly and bottomed out at 1019 (from 1065 og) after 9 days. The packet was fairly recently manufactured and I made a healthy 2L starter, pitched near high krausen. I've been using Wyeast 1056 for IPAs, technique otherwise identical, and it's typically gone down to 1020 within 36 hours and bottomed out at 1012-1014 after 4 days or so.
> 
> Could just be a dud batch...


Id say it wasnt the yeast that was that casued the FG to be higher than expected.

A few things may of caused this;

higher mash temp - what did you mash at ?
more crystal malt ( non fermentables ) - what % crystal did you use ?
What temperature did you pitch yeast/ what temp was your starter when pitched - this may affect viable yeast ?
what temp did you ferment at - did you increase the fermenatation temp after 72hrs to finish out?
Why did you pitch the starter at high krausen, instead of waiting for that to ferment and get you the full amount of viable yeast for the batch?


----------



## Yob (6/11/14)

:beer: just landed some of this and am going to split into 5 vials, freeze 4 and step one up for an IPA I'll pitch on the weekend all going to plan.

looking forward to trying a new yeast again.. it's been some time since Ive actually bought yeast


----------



## HBHB (6/11/14)

Have used it in APA's, Baltic Porters, AIPA's and IIPA's etc. Excellent in Rye IPA's too.

A favourite


----------



## menoetes (7/11/14)

I just got a pack of Denny's this week too and will be doing the same as Yob so far as splitting & freezing. I just gotta find a nice recipe to drop it into. I'm looking forward to it - the description makes it seem pretty exciting and you gents are only confirming the impression.


----------



## redbarron (4/1/15)

I recently used this yeast for an IPA. OG 1.072 to FG 1.017. It started like crazy. It looked like a washing machine in my fermenter. Then it really slowed down. I had to bump the temp a little to get the attenuation. It took 3 weeks to finish with some cold crashing. Its bottle carbonating at the moment, so no comments on taste as of yet.


----------



## menoetes (7/1/15)

Used it in a brewdog Punk IPA clone a few weeks back & tasted it yesterday. It turned out great, Denny's Fav 50 settled out well and let a lot of the fruit as well as the malt come through which is what I wanted in that beer.

I'm dropping it into an APA and a Cream Ale today to see if it does as well in those styles (as the website claims)...


----------



## dave81 (8/1/15)

I have it in a couple of apa's fermenting at the moment, it was still bubbling away after 6 days so i upped the temp from 18 to 20 for 2 days and it was still bubbling , I did my first gravity test on the 8th day 1049-1014 .cant comment obviuosly on taste


----------



## redbarron (8/1/15)

Just a follow-up from my last post. I have tried my IPA. It's the Bells Two Hearted recipe from Beersmith. The IPA turned out awesome. For me the perfect AIPA. Great mouth feel and just spot on bitterness. It is still somewhat cloudy but I think that is ok with AIPA. I would definitely use this yeast again just don't expect it to finish as fast as other yeast.


----------



## Wrayza (8/1/15)

redbarron said:


> Just a follow-up from my last post. I have tried my IPA. It's the Bells Two Hearted recipe from Beersmith. The IPA turned out awesome. For me the perfect AIPA. Great mouth feel and just spot on bitterness. It is still somewhat cloudy but I think that is ok with AIPA. I would definitely use this yeast again just don't expect it to finish as fast as other yeast.


Great recipe, I made this one not so long ago too. Did you cold crash? Mine ended up nice and clear after a two day crash and about 3 weeks in the fermenter. Little bit of chill haze however.


----------



## redbarron (8/1/15)

Wrayza said:


> Great recipe, I made this one not so long ago too. Did you cold crash? Mine ended up nice and clear after a two day crash and about 3 weeks in the fermenter. Little bit of chill haze however.


I'm probably being critical. I did cold crash for a couple of days and fermented for almost three weeks. I will definitely be doing this recipe again and cold crash a bit longer.


----------



## TheWiggman (18/5/15)

I put a Sierra Nevada Pale Ale 'clone' down on the weekend (1.053 OG). Some rookie error resulted in the yeast being pitched at around 30°C but I threw it straight in the fridge.
In 12h there was a decent krausen formed already at 18°C. Very much looking forward to the end result.

The starter dropped out amazingly clearly so I'm expecting this brew to do the same.


----------



## TheWiggman (27/5/15)

The brew had obvious signs of action in 12h and an impressive krausen at 24h. However at day 10 it looks to have hit FG at around 1.011, which is what I was after. Still very cloudy. I'm going to leave it for another 2 days then crash chill, and bottle on the weekend. Early taste tests are promising.

Much slower fermenter than I expected.


----------



## sponge (27/5/15)

I quite liked the yeast and have used it in 4 different beers (2 APAs, a US wheat and a porter). It seemed to ferment out within a week for me, however took ages to drop even somewhat clear.

I'd happily use it again, however I still prefer 1272 for a clean American yeast.


----------

